# 101 Things that you SHOULDN'T do in a fursuit!



## steelbeard (Mar 22, 2008)

Following on from my recent thread and as suggested by the amazingly wide-eyed 'Beastcub', let's see if we can suggest 101 things that you SHOULDN'T do in a fursuit - either because you'd stand a good chance of injury or death or simply because they're just plain WRONG!

Again I start:-

#1 - Roam the American countryside during hunting season!


----------



## Uzhas (Mar 22, 2008)

#2 Operate a band saw.


----------



## kitetsu (Mar 22, 2008)

#3: Walk around with sags hanging all over your design.


----------



## Ailure (Mar 22, 2008)

#4 Wearing a diaper so you don't need to undress for bathroom...

I heard about that happening. I really hope it's not too common. :shock: I figure this fits into the plain wrong category...


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Mar 22, 2008)

#5 Go on Jerry Springer.

It happened. A person in a raccoon suit appeared on the 2/25/08 episode of Jerry Springer.


----------



## Thietogreth (Mar 22, 2008)

#6 You shouldn't say who you really are in an area of fur haters o.o


----------



## eternal_flare (Mar 22, 2008)

#7. go to shopping.


----------



## steelbeard (Mar 22, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:
			
		

> #5 Go on Jerry Springer.
> 
> It happened. A person in a raccoon suit appeared on the 2/25/08 episode of Jerry Springer.



Was that the staged one with the croc and dolphin fighting?

Adds:-

#8 - Walk into goods inward at a slaughterhouse


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 22, 2008)

#9 Sexual Harassment (I.e: Person in  Fursuit ass slapping strangers, or groping boobs)

#10 Do not drink booze and then dance in the heat!

#11- Do not walk into a church in a Fursuit (Exception- easter bunny), especially a Tel evangelistic Church!

#12- Do not walk into a computer lab...( 7channers..)


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Mar 22, 2008)

steelbeard said:
			
		

> TheGreatCrusader said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did not see it, I only read about it.

13. Go to a CSI convention.


----------



## Uzhas (Mar 22, 2008)

14. Buy lingere.


----------



## Beastcub (Mar 22, 2008)

15) sneeze (gets messy inside a head!)

16) eat garlic (did that once, just about died inside the mask breathing in my own garlic breath!!!)

17) provoke real animals (attended event at a dog park in a suit of my dog..i stayed outside the fence man as some of those dog wanted to kill me!!!)

18 anything to do with mud (nuff said)

19) go down a slide (ever get shocked going down one? now imagine the fuzz being rubbed by the slide)

20) walk into a daycare/preschool/kindergarten (either you are going to get mobbed or deal with lots of crying kids)


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 22, 2008)

#21-Do not Walk into a bar (With an exception to some bars during AC)


----------



## AlexInsane (Mar 22, 2008)

#22 -Do not perform brain surgery.

#23 -Do not go to McDonald's and stimulate yourself on the Ronald McDonald statuette.

#24 -Do not try to cheer up nursing home residents.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Mar 22, 2008)

25. Perform proper heart surgery.


----------



## AerusalePhoxJr (Mar 22, 2008)

26- Sandwich....nuff siad


----------



## Raul (Mar 22, 2008)

#27 - Go down a plastic slide in a polyester fursuit, and walk into a children's daycare center.


----------



## AerusalePhoxJr (Mar 22, 2008)

rule whatever 28- go to a swimming pool


----------



## Raul (Mar 22, 2008)

You're doing it wrong!


----------



## AerusalePhoxJr (Mar 22, 2008)

thats my line........

.....

rule 29- type


----------



## AlexInsane (Mar 22, 2008)

#30 -Do not, under any circumstances, try to picket with the PETA freaks.


----------



## Thietogreth (Mar 22, 2008)

Raul said:
			
		

> #27 - Go down a plastic slide in a polyester fursuit, and walk into a children's daycare center.



Lol now I want to see that >3


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Mar 22, 2008)

31. Wave around a wiimote without the jacket.


----------



## lobosabio (Mar 22, 2008)

32.  Light a fire.  Roast furry!


----------



## Beastcub (Mar 22, 2008)

33) throw a pot on a potters wheel


----------



## Aden (Mar 23, 2008)

34. Mud wrestling.


----------



## AlexInsane (Mar 23, 2008)

#35 -Do not attempt to go swimming, especially in shark-infested waters, as you will appear to be a tasty snack.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Mar 23, 2008)

36. Attempt to cut down a tree with bystanders watching close by.


----------



## AlexInsane (Mar 23, 2008)

#37 -Do not spray shaving cream onto the headpiece of your fursuit and pretend to be rabid.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Mar 23, 2008)

38. Go Snorkeling
39. Surf
40. Body Board
41. Scuba dive

...?

-Onyx


----------



## Azure (Mar 23, 2008)

Aden said:
			
		

> 34. Mud wrestling.



I dunno, some people might.  

Rule 42- Drift Race


----------



## Lightstep (Mar 23, 2008)

#42 - Sell vaccuum cleaners door-to-door.


----------



## steelbeard (Mar 23, 2008)

#44 - bend over if a bull can see you!


----------



## Beastcub (Mar 23, 2008)

45) blow bubble gum bubbles while in a mask


----------



## masher (Mar 23, 2008)

46: try to add battery life by putting a 30 ohm resistor in perallel with a 12v rechargeable battery for your fursuit heads fan unless you want to smell what burning foam smells like


----------



## Night-Fire (Mar 23, 2008)

#47: Do a triathlon. All of the parts; swimming, biking, running.


----------



## Beastcub (Mar 23, 2008)

randomly walk into an animal shelter (okay if they are having a special event or its halloween)


----------



## Uzhas (Mar 23, 2008)

49. expect to pass a visual OSHA test.


----------



## masher (Mar 23, 2008)

50. wire a network switch... disaster


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Mar 23, 2008)

51. Commit Grand Larceny


----------



## Uzhas (Mar 23, 2008)

52. Hot wire a car.


----------



## masher (Mar 23, 2008)

53. fight crime


----------



## Aden (Mar 23, 2008)

54: Become a US Air Force fighter pilot.


----------



## Azure (Mar 23, 2008)

55- Hurdle jump.


----------



## masher (Mar 23, 2008)

56 walk around with a sign saying "have sex in hell skin fags!"


----------



## Beastcub (Mar 23, 2008)

57) finger paint!


----------



## masher (Mar 23, 2008)

58. go hunting. it's politically incorrect


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Mar 23, 2008)

59. Adopt a pet


----------



## Lightstep (Mar 23, 2008)

60. Enter a vets office and proceed to describe your symtoms of illness.


----------



## Azure (Mar 23, 2008)

I'd try that, just for laughs.

61- Disarm a complicated bomb.


----------



## Ionic_Warrior (Mar 23, 2008)

62. Smoke     ...


----------



## Uzhas (Mar 24, 2008)

63. Declare war on a foriegn country.


----------



## atsf4620 (Mar 24, 2008)

#64 fart.....:shock:


----------



## jayhusky (Mar 24, 2008)

#65
Crap yourself, honestly it would stink wouldn't it...


----------



## masher (Mar 24, 2008)

66. drink lots of alcohol AND play dance dance revolution. it's one or the other


----------



## Beastcub (Mar 24, 2008)

67 wash the dishes


----------



## masher (Mar 24, 2008)

68. drive a car (unless of course it's a convertible and your blaring "the bad touch")


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 24, 2008)

69. Go biking
70. Go in public
71. LARP
72. Rob a bank
73. Fursuit as a cow and then go to a Slaughterhouse.
74. Fursuit as a bat and then joke about Rilvor's horrible RP experience in front of him.
75. Fursuit as a Dragon and say "Fuck you I'm a dragon" to random people.
76. Fursuit as a dragon and try making him breathe fire.
77. Make lists with self-referential-humour as the final item on the list.
78. Go Dumpster Diving
80. Pay a visit to The Amish...


----------



## Beastcub (Mar 24, 2008)

dumpster diving in a raccoon suit would be hilarious to see!!!

smoking, i don't smoke so it never accured to me, i mean if you could even get the thing in your mouth to smoke it you'd burn your suit and even it you didn't it'd smell like an ashtray

i go in public in suit IF there is an obvious reason for me being there, such as a family fun dog event i came to in a costume of my dog, and a cat adoption event (i work for this rescue) in my cat costume

fart? i've done it  kinda hard not to if ya really have to! i mean they make feebreeze now afterall 

what would the amish think? o.o


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Mar 24, 2008)

80. Go to Cambodia.


----------



## Jonnaius (Mar 24, 2008)

81. Go on public Transport.


----------



## masher (Mar 24, 2008)

82. go to a meeting at work


----------



## Uzhas (Mar 24, 2008)

83. Brandish a fire-arm.


----------



## michaelreay (Mar 24, 2008)

84. run through an airport.
85.try to get a tan


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 24, 2008)

#86: try to drink water and do a ventriliquist avt at the same time.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Mar 24, 2008)

87. Eat a hotdog.


----------



## AlexInsane (Mar 24, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:
			
		

> 80. Go to Cambodia.



Damn straight; they'll cook you and eat you.


----------



## Hakar (Mar 25, 2008)

88: Shave.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Mar 25, 2008)

89. Hold a DS and play Warioware: Twisted.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 25, 2008)

85. Go to Guatemala, Kenya, Libya...

...I'm not saying the native will kill you. You're more likely to die from the heat.


----------



## michaelreay (Mar 25, 2008)

86. Use super glue


----------



## Axelfox (Mar 25, 2008)

87. Play the keyboard part of "In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida".

88. go to the stuffed animal section in Wal*Mart or Toys R Us.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Mar 25, 2008)

94.. Skydiving


----------



## steelbeard (Mar 25, 2008)

DarkTalbain64 said:
			
		

> 89. Skydiving



That would look something like this? - http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1163604/

When I originally sat down to draw him I was planning to draw him with a parachute and goggles on, but decided not to in the end.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Mar 25, 2008)

steelbeard said:
			
		

> DarkTalbain64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I  hope he lands on someone! Or else we're gonna have a pancake anthro on our hands!


----------



## masher (Mar 25, 2008)

95 work at a fast food


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Mar 25, 2008)

96. Walk in the back alleys next to a chinese restaurant.


----------



## Tucuxi (Mar 25, 2008)

97. Eat raspberry pie.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 25, 2008)

#98: go to a Central Texas Mall during the holidays


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 26, 2008)

#99 Try playing Guitar Hero 3's impossible songs on Hard.


----------



## Axelfox (Mar 26, 2008)

# 100 Play "Smoke on the Water" on a real Fender Stratocaster plugged into a Marshall-stack.


----------



## michaelreay (Mar 26, 2008)

101. Put on another fursuit.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Mar 26, 2008)

Now quick someone make this list into a book and sell it at a con!


----------



## Jelly (Mar 26, 2008)

No one left a spot for "get your dick pinched in a door jamb."

:C


----------



## Beastcub (Mar 26, 2008)

lol that is some thing you should'nt regardless of wether or not you are in a fursuit


----------



## Aden (Mar 26, 2008)

Ah, screw it.

102. Attempt to operate an iPhone.


----------



## balt-lightning (Mar 26, 2008)

has : not be in a fursuit to start with
been one?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 26, 2008)

103. Go on The Amazing Race.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Mar 26, 2008)

104. have a drunken fist fight with a hobo.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Mar 26, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:
			
		

> 103. Go on The Amazing Race.



Aww but i wanna...


----------



## steelbeard (Mar 26, 2008)

renaissancefan98 said:
			
		

> # 100 Play "Smoke on the Water" on a real Fender Stratocaster plugged into a Marshall-stack.



The same as this but playing EXTREME'S 'Play with me' !!!


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 26, 2008)

#105: walk down a dark alley at night...
...unless you got lazer eye beams!


----------



## Rhainor (Mar 27, 2008)

renaissancefan98 said:
			
		

> # 100 Play "Smoke on the Water" on a real Fender Stratocaster plugged into a Marshall-stack.



Actually, the intro to that song is absurdly simple for how awesome it sounds, and could easily be played with a single fretting finger and anything on the other hand stiff enough to use as a pick and sharp/narrow enough to not hit unwanted strings.


----------



## Aden (Mar 27, 2008)

renaissancefan98 said:
			
		

> # 100 Play "Smoke on the Water" on a real Fender Stratocaster plugged into a Marshall-stack.



Bah, I can't stand strats (yes, I've played originals). I just don't like their "feel", I suppose.

106. Pinch harmonics.


----------



## Monkeykitten (Mar 27, 2008)

#107 - discuss with your boss what it is you _really_ do on weekends...

(i don't actually fursuit, but i imagine that would be a bad bad thing :3)


----------



## Axelfox (Mar 27, 2008)

108. play Jefferson Airplane "Somebody To Love" on Guitar.


----------



## Kajet (Mar 27, 2008)

109. Dry hump someone else in a fursuit... 

in front of a church...

after mass on sunday...


----------



## Aden (Mar 27, 2008)

Kajet said:
			
		

> 109. Dry hump someone else in a fursuit...
> 
> in front of a church...
> 
> after mass on sunday...



Quick, get Trigger Happy TV on the line!

110. Cage match.


----------



## Ionic_Warrior (Mar 27, 2008)

111. Play the guitar correctly.


----------



## jayhusky (Mar 28, 2008)

112. Appear On BBC One With Bill Oddie or David Attenborough.
(For anyone who doesn't know, they're wildlife presenters)

113. Use a Sex Toy <-- WILL Remove if too rude

114. Have a vindaloo


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Mar 28, 2008)

115. T-Bag George W. Bush.


----------



## Kajet (Mar 28, 2008)

116. Stand anywhere near Bob Barker in a canine/feline suit...

especially if it's anatomically correct...

and he has a pair of hedge trimmers handy >.<


----------



## manderina (Mar 29, 2008)

117. Go to the zoo and demand that you get free food and shelter.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Mar 29, 2008)

118. Stand behind a reporter making a live TV broadcast holding up a banner of your name and address.


----------



## Beastcub (Mar 29, 2008)

manderina said:
			
		

> 117. Go to the zoo and demand that you get free food and shelter.




XD

i so wanna do that (and the "go to the vet and describe your illness" one) and have some one with me with a hidden camera, could win a thousand bucks on America's funniest home videos ;p (wonder if a fursuit video would count for planets funiest animals..)
but alas, i am not THAT bold.


----------



## septharil (Mar 29, 2008)

119. Sneeze. Suffering increases exponentially if its a wet sneeze.


----------



## Kajet (Mar 29, 2008)

120. Follow people who are wearing fur or leather for 5-10 min.
121. Walk around a pet store.
122. Be part of a foreign diplomat's entourage...


----------



## Uzhas (Mar 29, 2008)

123. Spend your day standing in a bathroom when the blow dryer isnt working or there is no paper towels left.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 29, 2008)

#124: try to repair a computer's hardware system (_bzzt_)


----------



## Thietogreth (Mar 29, 2008)

Kajet said:
			
		

> 116. Stand anywhere near Bob Barker in a canine/feline suit...
> 
> especially if it's anatomically correct...
> 
> and he has a pair of hedge trimmers handy >.<



I saw that robot chicken episode lol X3


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Mar 29, 2008)

125: Run around screaming "Where's Peach?! I need to kidnap her before Bowser does!"


----------



## DanaDragonpaw (Mar 30, 2008)

AerusalePhoxJr said:
			
		

> rule whatever 28- go to a swimming pool



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8Clrg6fSIc


----------



## jayhusky (Mar 30, 2008)

DanaDragonpaw said:
			
		

> AerusalePhoxJr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



he he lol, must of taken ages to dry


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 31, 2008)

126. Try eating Asian food with Chopsticks.


----------



## Cavy (Mar 31, 2008)

127: Trying to run inside an fursuit when its 85+ degrees outside. Not to mention the added humidity.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Apr 1, 2008)

128: Go on the set of Barney.


----------



## Alex Cross (Apr 1, 2008)

129. Apply yourself for the Westminster Dog Show.


----------



## RaiN_WolF (Apr 1, 2008)

130.) Go bed, carpet, or rug shopping.


----------



## michaelreay (Apr 1, 2008)

I thought this was 101 things? Oh well lets see how far we go.
131. Run for president.


----------



## Alex Cross (Apr 2, 2008)

132. Run into a packed Church (on a Sunday) and shout "yiff" out randomly.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 2, 2008)

Cavy said:
			
		

> 127: Trying to run inside an fursuit when its 85+ degrees outside. Not to mention the added humidity.



Already said that. I said to do the same in places like Guatemala or Kenya.


133. Go into the Zoology building of any college.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Apr 2, 2008)

134. Go to an animal rescue team's base.


----------



## Kajet (Apr 3, 2008)

135. Handle expensive, fragile things that don't belong to you


----------



## Axelfox (Apr 3, 2008)

136. Play "Born to be Wild" by Steppenwolf on electric guitar correctly.

*Puts on Steppenwolf* "Like a true nature's child
We were born, born to be wild, We can climb so high, Born to be wild, born to be wild"


----------



## Aden (Apr 3, 2008)

renaissancefan98 said:
			
		

> 136. Play "Born to be Wild" by Steppenwolf on electric guitar correctly.



Okay, how about just:

137: Play a song on the guitar.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Apr 3, 2008)

Aden said:
			
		

> renaissancefan98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



or:

138: Play any song on any instrument.


----------



## Ionic_Warrior (Apr 3, 2008)

DarkTalbain64 said:
			
		

> or:
> 
> 138: Play any song on any instrument.



I said that, and it was shot down.

139: Bathe


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Apr 3, 2008)

Ionic_Warrior said:
			
		

> DarkTalbain64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it was? huh, musta missed it.


----------



## SoloJaguar (Apr 6, 2008)

#140: Rob a bank
#141: Try to run from the scene of the crime
#142: Try to hold your own in a shootout with the police after said robbery
#143: Go to jail
#144: Stand in front of a judge
#145: Growl at the judge
#146: Attempt to take a swipe at the court officer
#147: Growl at the court reporter
#148 Go to prison

....nuff said


----------



## nurematsu (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm not sure if this is listed, but...
#149 Competitive Swimming, or any swimming in general


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Apr 12, 2008)

- you shouldn't  take pills


----------



## Rin Chambers (Apr 12, 2008)

151-work at a dunk booth


----------



## Turioko (Apr 12, 2008)

Hmmm, Drive impaired? But serioulsy, I would have to say:

152-Do the opposite of Mythbusters " Don't try this at home "  
~Grey


----------



## Rin Chambers (Apr 12, 2008)

Yes it has


----------



## Turioko (Apr 12, 2008)

Rin Chambers said:
			
		

> Yes it has



Thought so,  it's really obvious, I'll take if off XD.       
                                             ~Grey


----------



## Rin Chambers (Apr 12, 2008)

he real 152-go to prom


----------



## Turioko (Apr 12, 2008)

I can imagine that. Hitting slow dancers from the lack of periphial vision, being looked at funny.  Knocking someone to the ground well doing the slide. Oh, and when you get rejected, " It's a dog eat dog world."  ~Grey


----------



## Rin Chambers (Apr 12, 2008)

153-anything except cons it seems


----------



## webkilla (Apr 13, 2008)

154 - reveal that you're infact a girl inside the suit (because of all the virgin geeks out there)

155:


----------



## gunnerboy (Apr 14, 2008)

Walk up to a random hot chick and say " you know baby, thay tell me im a real 'animal' in bed"


----------



## Slayn (Apr 17, 2008)

156. play your guitar

(trust I have tried it is hard as shit.)


----------



## AlexInsane (Apr 17, 2008)

157. Do not attempt to milk any type of animal, including yourself.


----------



## gunnerboy (Apr 19, 2008)

walk around town holding your pet on a leash.
lol


----------



## Beastcub (Apr 19, 2008)

gunnerboy said:
			
		

> walk around town holding your pet on a leash.
> lol









LOL


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Apr 19, 2008)

lol, looks like a giant mother and tiny child.


----------



## EyesInTheShadows (May 11, 2008)

158. Martial arts
159. ride an escalator (escalator + tail = bad)


----------



## WetWolf (May 11, 2008)

150: go to mexico


----------



## EyesInTheShadows (May 11, 2008)

LOL!!!
Hi kids... hey what are you doing with that rope and those sticks?


----------



## Beastcub (May 11, 2008)

151: cook....
i mean there are so many ways for it to go wrong 
open flame on a stove top 
hot oven 
fur in the food
stained costume
no grip with hand paws


----------



## WetWolf (May 11, 2008)

152: go to the dentist


----------



## EyesInTheShadows (May 11, 2008)

I think both of these topics should be extended to.... idunno... 777 things you cant/shouldnt do in a fursuit.


----------



## WetWolf (May 11, 2008)

153: play tag in the forums


----------



## EyesInTheShadows (May 11, 2008)

1*6*3 B.Play tag in general.
Playing tag when you have a tail and cant run well= hard.


----------



## WetWolf (May 11, 2008)

rule 154: skip rules


----------



## EyesInTheShadows (May 11, 2008)

165: gymnastics. (rrrrrip! lol)


----------



## WetWolf (May 11, 2008)

155: acctually exxecute your action text *tackels eyes*


----------



## EyesInTheShadows (May 12, 2008)

IT's 166! NOT 156! SIX! SIX I TELL YOU.
anyway...
166. Drive


----------



## kaiyote69 (May 13, 2008)

#167 Run for President of the United States(though you may get more votes than Bush  )


----------



## crdb5066 (May 14, 2008)

168: Snow.
 (you want snow balls?)


----------



## WetWolf (May 15, 2008)

169: go to work and eat cookies


----------



## Beastcub (May 15, 2008)

sky dive (has that been mentioned?)


----------



## WetWolf (May 15, 2008)

i think so

170: paw


----------



## EyesInTheShadows (May 15, 2008)

171. uhh... spleen?


----------



## WetWolf (May 15, 2008)

172: chase hot buttered squirells


----------



## Beastcub (May 15, 2008)

173: walk through a carwash


----------



## darkdoomer (May 15, 2008)

174: walk around where i live by night. pic related.


----------



## WetWolf (May 15, 2008)

175 visit the sauna


----------



## EyesInTheShadows (May 18, 2008)

176. Go to the National Velcro Museum.


----------



## joshstory (May 18, 2008)

177. Break Dance
178. Go on American Idol (I want to, just to see Simon's reaction)
179. Go to the company christmas party
180. Attend a Bar Mitzfah
181. Go cliff diving in Mexico
182. Drive the pace car at a major race

-JS

More to come


----------



## Cane McKeyton (May 18, 2008)

183: Tease the Bigfoot enthusiasts


----------



## Beastcub (May 19, 2008)

joshstory said:


> 178. Go on American Idol (I want to, just to see Simon's reaction)




you have NO IDEA how tempted i am to do just that for the hell of it and go up there and sing "meow mix" in my cat suit! XD
if the auditions ever come within an hours drive of my house....viewers BEWARE


----------



## WetWolf (May 19, 2008)

184: go on survivor


----------



## Day of Wind (May 20, 2008)

185. go to china


----------



## WetWolf (May 20, 2008)

Day of Wind said:


> 185. go to china



XD

186: hang out in the restraunt alleys in china town


----------



## Azure (May 20, 2008)

Go out in public and take yourself seriously.


----------



## WetWolf (May 20, 2008)

188lay with mentos and soda


----------



## Beastcub (May 20, 2008)

189: surf (i have no idea if saltwater would hurt a costume, let alone the fact it will bet so heavy when wet you may drown)

190: hitchhike


----------



## WetWolf (May 21, 2008)

191: fitght a cop becase you thought he was from reno 911


----------



## harry2110 (May 23, 2008)

#192 Build a computer(static can easily fry most components on a computer)
#193 Mow a yard
#194 Try to clean a camera(all the dust and hair would make it impossible to keep the lens cleans besides even trying to see the lens in the first place would be tough)


----------



## joshstory (May 23, 2008)

193. Try to get appiontment with groomer
194. Go to high school/ collage graduation
195. Go on any form of public television
196. Play chicken on a busy highway


----------



## joshstory (May 23, 2008)

darkdoomer said:


> 174: walk around where i live by night. pic related.



Ahhh, I hate the pic. I am very stubborn, and have offically boycotted watching CSI for this episode. I used to love it too.

And...

197. Watch CSI season 4 episode 5 (74 of the series) (I know I would not)


----------



## WetWolf (May 23, 2008)

198: fencing... lol


----------



## PsychoDeathBunny (May 25, 2008)

199: Argue with furhaters on a train.
200: Play in water (shrinkage! O_O)


----------



## PsychoDeathBunny (May 25, 2008)

WetWolf said:


> 198: fencing... lol



I wouldn't mind watching furry fencing ^_^
I'd imagine it's not the easiest sport in the world wearing a fursuit.
But that'd be what makes it interesting, no?


----------



## WetWolf (May 26, 2008)

PsychoDeathBunny said:


> I wouldn't mind watching furry fencing ^_^
> I'd imagine it's not the easiest sport in the world wearing a fursuit.
> But that'd be what makes it interesting, no?



good point maybe it should be like a side event at a convention lol sorta like an entertainment thing


----------



## P.R.O.G (May 26, 2008)

199  play with your cat
200:go to Disneyland
201: Play soccer
202:in the summer
203  play american football for 3 hours
204:also in the summer

201 and 203 only counts if you are not a mascot


----------



## Axelfox (May 26, 2008)

205 go to the stuffed animal section of Walmart or Toys R Us.
206 go to the mall


----------



## PsychoDeathBunny (May 27, 2008)

WetWolf said:


> good point maybe it should be like a side event at a convention lol sorta like an entertainment thing



Be an interesting way to spice up a Furry Convention


----------



## Pyrodemonfox (May 28, 2008)

joshstory said:


> 194. Go to high school/collage graduation



The Funny part is that I did that for High school. It was so worth the time to bring it ^^


----------



## Khizzy (May 31, 2008)

207. Not be cuddly.


----------



## WetWolf (May 31, 2008)

208: hide in the forest and wait for childern to come by so you can scare them


----------



## Os (Jun 1, 2008)

209: Roll around in Velcro strips then start a mosh pit.


----------



## Beastcub (Jun 1, 2008)

210: walk through tall grass in the woods...burs and prickly stickers are a pain to get out of socks i would NEVER want to see them stuck in a fursuit >.<


----------



## WetWolf (Jun 1, 2008)

211: go to a stud farm XD


----------



## RailRide (Jun 1, 2008)

212 Swan dive into a volcano

---PCJ


----------



## Jake the Dragon (Jun 2, 2008)

Aden said:


> 102. Attempt to operate an iPhone.


... Or an iPod touch (which is ironic because I am doing just that, right now


----------



## waynefox3 (Jun 2, 2008)

213: attempt to cook food
214: play a game (suit paws may prevent that from happening right)
215: pawpainting


----------



## koutoni (Jun 6, 2008)

216: live in a redneck town.

rural maine.  need i say more?


----------



## joshstory (Jun 6, 2008)

renaissancefan98 said:


> 205 go to the stuffed animal section of Walmart or Toys R Us.




If I get a suit, I would go there, hide among the stuffed animals, and see how many little kids try to pick me out. *Price check on the man-sized stuffed animals*


----------



## TheAsterik (Jun 7, 2008)

Rin Chambers said:


> he real 152-go to prom


Aww, that's what I was planning on doing! XD


----------



## Khizzy (Jun 7, 2008)

joshstory; said:
			
		

> If I get a suit, I would go there, hide among the stuffed animals, and see how many little kids try to pick me out. *Price check on the man-sized stuffed animals*



That is a fucking fantastic idea and if I ever get a fursuit I'm going to do just that.


----------



## Beastcub (Jun 7, 2008)

Khizzy said:


> That is a fucking fantastic idea and if I ever get a fursuit I'm going to do just that.



hmm i think i WILL do that but i will wait till late october cause then people won't think i am so crazy as i could claim i was just at a costume party


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 7, 2008)

217. hold someone hostage
218. lead a riot of angry dogs
219. go to a dog breeder's convention
220. re-inact Jackass stunts
221. go around chinatown dancing playing party boy in the backround
222. go to school and act normal
223. act like you dont have a suit on when some1 asks you why u have it on

224. go into a park and groom dogs
225. bend over while grooming the dogs
226. attempt a takeover of the world


----------



## TeirusuSpin (Jun 7, 2008)

Beastcub said:


> hmm i think i WILL do that but i will wait till late October cause then people won't think i am so crazy as i could claim i was just at a costume party


What you have to do (to be effective) is, get a friend who works at any store that sells toys (toy stores work best) to let you in before they open on Black Friday (day after Thanksgiving) and sit among a large display of stuffed animals. That way, you could do whatever you want to without the suspicion of anyone except for the employees, and you might get attention from local news. Just make sure it's okay with the Manager and stuff. Wouldn't want to get the police involved now would we....


----------



## pitonpeludo (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm lazy; I don't want to read 11 pages of forums, but...

174: Build a computer (static makes for angry shorts)


----------



## Tmain (Jun 8, 2008)

.


----------



## webkilla (Jun 8, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> 220. re-inact Jackass stunts



i think they already did stuff in fursuits


----------



## Bluewinkle (Jun 14, 2008)

How about this one: Anything that you do in day-to-day life. 

But that doesn't mean that we can't have fun!


----------



## waynefox3 (Jun 15, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> 226. attempt a takeover of the world



heheh
best reason ever i can see it now.

bow down to my fuzzyness I RULE YOU.


-------
227. Play monopoly


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 15, 2008)

228.go to an jail where are VERY mad pepol


----------



## WesternDragon (Jun 15, 2008)

aww are those all the posts??

229: Go to the WWE with front row seats


----------



## WesternDragon (Jun 15, 2008)

230: Get a job lighting fireworks on July 4th
231:go hiking through the everglades
232:apply to become a semi truck driver
233: Go Paintballing


----------



## ScarClaw (Aug 11, 2016)

234: Stand next to the prizes at a carnival game
Maybe I can revive this thread!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Aug 11, 2016)

235: Get in one


----------



## ScarClaw (Aug 11, 2016)

236: Go to disneyland


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 11, 2016)

237: get ayy lmaoed


----------



## ScarClaw (Aug 11, 2016)

238: Be on a dunktank


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 11, 2016)

239: read through all of these rules


----------



## ScarClaw (Aug 11, 2016)

240: Visit this thread without adding to it :3


----------



## Tetrachroma (Aug 11, 2016)

2,410: You guys are breaking the rules of this game, and all I really want to do is to assist with that.


----------



## biscuitfister (Aug 12, 2016)

242: dont do your taxes in a fur suit


----------



## ScarClaw (Aug 12, 2016)

243: Go kayaking


----------



## biscuitfister (Aug 12, 2016)

244: play a VR game


----------



## Somnium (Aug 12, 2016)

255: Have a bukkake party. gl cleaning the fursuit afterwards


----------



## nerdbat (Aug 12, 2016)

256: Staying unburned


----------



## KittenAdmin (Aug 12, 2016)

257: Exist.


----------



## Storok (Aug 12, 2016)

258: Refueling the glorious Me 163


----------



## biscuitfister (Aug 12, 2016)

259: get your fathers acceptance


----------



## Grruelty (Aug 12, 2016)

260: Have a head butting contest.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 12, 2016)

261: Don't look like a degene- oh wait....that's impossible


----------



## biscuitfister (Aug 13, 2016)

262: play rocket league


----------



## DuskandDawn (Aug 13, 2016)

263: Archery (for a number of reasons)


----------



## ScarClaw (Aug 13, 2016)

264: Twerk


----------



## Piccolora (Aug 27, 2016)

#265: Operate heavy machinery, while downing a bottle of jack.


----------



## modfox (Aug 27, 2016)

#266: urinate


----------



## ScarClaw (Aug 27, 2016)

#267 Skydive
(Unless you Keenora Fluffball)
(



)


----------



## ExtinguishedHope (Sep 4, 2016)

268: Go swimming


----------



## speedactyl (Sep 9, 2016)

Mix em up with other Fursuits.


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 9, 2016)

#270: Go around setting fire to things. Including yourself after you're done.


----------



## Simo (Sep 9, 2016)

#271: Vote for a Republican. Then again, I'd never do this even out of a fur-suit. I have this policy, where I don't even let 'em in the house. Bad enough to have Trump and company running their mouths wherever they may be.


----------



## ScarClaw (Feb 26, 2017)

#272 Go to china


----------



## ScarClaw (Feb 26, 2017)

#273 Go to the sahara desert


----------



## ScarClaw (Feb 26, 2017)

#274 Paintball


----------



## ScarClaw (Feb 26, 2017)

#275 Try to impress Nitrogen the DAD


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Feb 26, 2017)

I


Digitalpotato said:


> 69. Go biking
> 70. Go in public
> 71. LARP
> 72. Rob a bank
> ...


 
I larp in my suit...


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Feb 26, 2017)

#276 Go gardening


----------



## ScarClaw (Feb 26, 2017)

OakenheelTheWolf said:


> I
> 
> 
> I larp in my suit...


I LARP


----------



## ScarClaw (Feb 26, 2017)

#277 Play Smash


----------



## ScarClaw (Feb 26, 2017)

#278 "Ruin the magic"


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Feb 26, 2017)

ScarClaw said:


> I LARP



I have quite the sizeable amount of land i own, and i larp with my friends


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 27, 2017)

#279: pet a shedding animal.


----------



## modfox (Feb 27, 2017)

#280: play with nuclear experiments


----------



## Keefur (Feb 27, 2017)

Go to a beauty shop and ask for a quote on a full body hot wax. (I actually did this.  It was hilarious!)


----------



## JumboWumbo (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## Keefur (Feb 27, 2017)

Jumbo Wumbo... you are only banned in two states?  I have a MIND that is like a steel trap... it is rusty and banned in 37 states! lol


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Feb 27, 2017)

#283 go to a children's park


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Feb 27, 2017)

#284 attempt to solve a rubixs cube


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Feb 27, 2017)

#285 drive a car


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Feb 27, 2017)

#286 fire dancing


----------



## Kirkzer (Feb 27, 2017)

#287  jump hug your reflection.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834579206319243264


----------



## Mandragoras (Feb 27, 2017)

Not sure if this has been done yet, but deep-frying a turkey is a questionable idea at the best of times, and...


----------



## Keefur (Mar 2, 2017)

#288 Eat random people in the elevator.


----------



## Mandragoras (Mar 2, 2017)

I think that's counter-indicated in general.


----------

